# Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Juntador.c



## vanesa (Aug 27, 2005)

Can hepl me
i have this problem
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT
Saturday, August 27, 2005 09:41:15
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.67.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 27/08/2005
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 137217
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: standard
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 33045
Number of viruses found: 1
Number of infected objects: 1
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 3538 sec

Infected Object Name - Virus Name Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Juntador.c
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3623CC6F-DA0D-4FE9-8732-6DB5E4D5B274}\RP6\A0000175.0XE	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Juntador.c

Scan process completed.
but access is denied for me in C:\System Volume Information
Please can anybody hepl me


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

*CLEAR & RESET SYSTEM RESTORE'S CACHE*
Go to Start >> Run - type *sysdm.cpl* & press Enter 
 Select the System Restore Tab
 Tick on the checkbox - *Turn off System Restore on all drives*
 Click Apply
Turn it back 'On' by unticking the same checkbox & click OK

That will clear the System Volume Information folder.

Have a safe & happy computing day.


----------



## vanesa (Aug 27, 2005)

*thanks*

:sayyes: Big thanks to u
i hoppe that the PC is clean now
thank you


----------



## vanesa (Aug 27, 2005)

Can i ask u for something
after one scan they said me this:
Warning!
The test found visible port(s) on your system: 135

Can u hepl me to close this port in my mashine
Thanks
netstat -an
this show me when i am conected in net

TPC 0.0.0.0.:135 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:445 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:1025 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING
TPC 0.0.0.0.:1026 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:3001 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:3002 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:3003 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 

this when i disconected of net 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:135 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:445 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:1025 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING
TPC 0.0.0.0.:1026 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:58581 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING
TPC 0.0.0.0.:3001 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:3002 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
TPC 0.0.0.0.:3003 0.0.0.0;0 LISTENING 
i have hacker
Please help me


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

This issue would be better addresses by the guys at Security & Firewall. 

I've moved this thread there. 


sUBs


----------

